

Ask HN: What's the best API documentation you've ever used? - mwetzler


======
gansai
Java API documentation. <http://docs.oracle.com/javase/7/docs/api/>

~~~
mwetzler
the aesthetic certainly leaves something to be desired O_O

~~~
logn
I guess it's just personal preference but Java has always been my favorite. I
don't need a fancy design and word clouds etc. Furthermore, the Java
documentation has a very high level of completeness, consistency, and all-
around quality.

------
cnipb
Cool one with readily usable code snippets & data, esp if you are logged in:
[https://apidocs.chargebee.com/docs/api/subscriptions?lang=cu...](https://apidocs.chargebee.com/docs/api/subscriptions?lang=curl#create_a_subscription)

~~~
mwetzler
ooo I like this. definitely going to be building usable code snippets
customized for logged-in users! thanks!!

------
hansy
Stripe's is pretty clean and easy to follow: <https://stripe.com/docs>

Also I like Mailgun's: <http://documentation.mailgun.net/>

------
stewie2
Qt is the best: <http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtdoc/index.html>

~~~
professorTuring
Totally agree.

------
drstewart
Github's is great: <http://developer.github.com/v3/>

------
toutouastro
python official docs and flask docs

------
limeblack
Mathematica's documentation. It has live editable examples built in similar to
the man pages.

------
Donito
MSDN

